
Missouri Governor Jay Nixon Gets Ordered to Serve as a Public Defender - kposehn
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/08/when-the-governor-is-your-lawyer/494453/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12222482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12222482)

------
lallysingh
A random lottery system for ordering attorneys state-wide would probably get
enough lobbying pressure to fund the system properly.

But I love this.

------
pfarnsworth
This is awesome. We need more provisions like this that hold politicians
accountable for their actions.

